# Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons?



## Carrera-GTI (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello - I am looking at buying a CC after I have read that the new orders will have 3 rear seats (at least in Europe). However, I would prefer to save money and buy a second hand one and retrofit / convert to accommodate 3 passengers in the back. Has anyone read whether this is feasible?
Any advice much appreciated because the lack of 3rd rear seat is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Carrera-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carrera-GTI* »_Hello - I am looking at buying a CC after I have read that the new orders will have 3 rear seats (at least in Europe). However, I would prefer to save money and buy a second hand one and retrofit / convert to accommodate 3 passengers in the back. Has anyone read whether this is feasible?
Any advice much appreciated because the lack of 3rd rear seat is a deal breaker for me.

I doubt its hard just a matter of setting up a new seat belt for the middle person. If you do post up a DIY I know a bunch of people would like to see it.


----------



## Carrera-GTI (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Veedubin02)*

I promise to do a DIY guide, but before I get so far I will need to know whether it is possible.
Mounting a third seat belt is straight forward provided there are mounting holes in the pre 3rd rear seat models. Drilling will not be a preferred choice for me.
Also, the seating arrangement needs some altering to cancel the storage compartment between the 2 rear seats.


_Modified by Carrera-GTI at 11:05 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Carrera-GTI)*

Drilling may be your only option but i wouldnt be surprised if you didnt have to, just pull up your rear bench and look under the carpet you may be able to tell. How do you plan on doing the 3rd seat? Buying a new OEM bench and backrest? From the pics I have seen of the 3 seat option all they did was put a cushion in place of the bucket and nothing was done to the two bucket seats.


----------



## Carrera-GTI (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Veedubin02)*

Sure but as I don't have the car yet and buying it solely depends on whether the conversion is possible I cannot see underneath the seat and check if it a simply act to bolt on the seat belts.
Regarding the bench - thought I'd just have a leather cushion made which fits the middle compartment and in a strength someone can sit on it comfortably.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Carrera-GTI)*

Hmm, if I have time Ill take a look under my bench or maybe someone else can on here and see if their are predrilled holes for the middle seat seat belt anchors.


----------



## Carrera-GTI (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Veedubin02)*

That would be a huge help! Many thanks to you or if someone else could have a look - perhaps even a picture? Then again perhaps there is a picture out there somewhere.
Are you also considering converting your Passat CC three rear seats?
Which version do you have? I have my eye on the 3.6.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Carrera-GTI)*

Guys are missing a huge issue...safety and inspection. I would only attempt if it's legal, and safe as such.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Bullitt_TDI)*

Using OEM seat belts and anchors should more than satisfy the safety requirements. Make sure everything is mounted and torqued to spec.
I am not looking to do this I rarely have more than 1 other person in the car at any point in time so its not a problem for me. I have Sport model, had to have the manual transmission.


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a 4 person car, period. How many times are we gonna beat this dead horse... There have been several issues with trying to convert the car, use the search function there are at least a half dozen threads on why NOT to do this or even try. There isn't a seat that fits, you have to do both the upper and lower and they don't make them as well there is no 3rd belt and I don't believe there is a mount point, I had my rear out and I don't recall seeing it. 
Can it be done, sure with enough time, effort and money you can do anything. Should it be done... No buy a Passat it's got room for 5, so does a Jetta, most of the Audi line and a host of other nice cars with room for 5...

_Modified by PhantomX2K at 11:19 PM 2-13-2010_


_Modified by PhantomX2K at 11:20 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhantomX2K* »_There isn't a seat that fits

I would assume that the 3-seater from the CC would fit...
 







However, for the OP, make sure that the side mounts also are the same. I'd just go to a dealer and check everything out.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

If you have to drill holes for the center seat belts, the holes will have to be reinforced on the backs so the bolts don't tear out in the event of a severe impact.
Of course, extra hard bolts will also have to be used. 
I have done mods of this type, except that I was actually relocating the seat rails on the passenger side of an 04 Cobra. The bolts are easily found at hardware stores.
Large, hardened washers are welded to the underside.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

If five passengers were a deal maker for us, we would have bought a Buick LaCrosse. Almost did anyway.


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Is it possible to convert 2-person rear-seat to new version for 3 persons? (Carrera-GTI)*

All other debates aside, I would like to suggest strongly you make direct contact with Volkswagen UK customer relations. What any of us, or any aftermarket installer, might think about this is irrelevant. Ask VW UK for written confirmation that a CC originally built as a four-seater has the factory-installed safety belt anchors which would allow your installer to just bolt in the OEM 3-point center rear belt. If not, you need to forget about this before you get started.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-PASSAT-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ce3c672eb&vxp=mtr


----------

